# what kind of shark?



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

what ind of shark can go into a 30 gallon tank? If so can u give me some info on the shark please. Also does the tank need to be well planted?Does it also need hiding places? Please answer if you can recommend anything.:fish:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

If you don't have any other bottom fish, you could have a red tailed black shark. They are territorial so I wouldn't put anymore bottom guys in with it. Give it a couple hiding places or caves.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Rainbow sharks will also work. They stay about the same size as the red-tails, and look a lot like them except their dorsal, ventral, and tail fins are all a reddish color. They aren't quite as territorial as red-finned black sharks, so they can be kept with cories or a peacful pleco.


----------

